# Moving to Milan



## melo (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello 
I am Monica 
We are moving to Milan very soon
I have 2 kids and I was wondering if anyone could help me with some info for American Schools, reviews, etc
I have a lot of questions but this one is my main concern
Thanks a lot
Monica


----------



## Andreita84 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi Monica,
it’s been such a long time, I’m wondering how did all work out and if you can share some of your experience with kids in Italian schools.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The OP for this thread has not been around for several years now. I'm going to close the thread. Andreita84, you can always post a query to start your own thread. From the page listing all posts in the forum Italy Expat Forum for Expats Living in Italy you'll find a line at the top of the listing where you can "Create a post"


----------

